
Someone Set Up a Sweet Co-Working Space on a Bridge Over the 5 Freeway - cag_ii
http://laist.com/2016/09/07/internet_overpass.php#photo-1
======
augbot
hmmmm.. I would be worried about carbon monoxide, tire & brake dust, etc.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
That was my first thought, too. For a day, though, it's kind of cool. (And,
I'm not sure that the CO would be worse than _driving_ for hours on the
freeways...)

